# 16 "Trailer Tires



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

What 16" tires are you having the best luck with. I have a set of transforce with 10k on them that are done.


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

Same problem with the transforce bought some cooper ht3's last week. The tire shop recommended them but time will tell.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Check out the Gladiator All Steel


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

The Cooper ht3.s have been mentioned to me in the past I have not had good luck with coopers in the past. What is the ply rating on the Gladiator all steel?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

All of the 16" sizes are 14 ply.


----------



## Balerdan (4 mo ago)

I use 14 ply tires. Gladiator or Hurcules. Once I got a 14 ply that only rated for 85 psi or something. I thought they were all the same, that one didn’t last long at 95 psi.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What kind of problem? Rubber rot, mileage, etc.?

Ralph


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

My problem was tread wear, the Firestone's were put on a 20 Gooseneck equipment trailer in 2017 and they were shot this year with maybe 10k miles at most on them.


----------

